# Carpet Runner!



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Ok, i used to love lino tiles as a flooring. But the girl's cage started to smell bad. It got to the point where my dad was going to make me get rid of one or two. Now there is no way id ever do that.

And my cage is heavy and big so a outside hose down and deep cleanin isnt possible. So i figured, new flooring would be best. I got carpet runner. I cut it to size and clipped it on. Its great. I can simply take it out weekly to clean it. And wipe it down when needed. 

Any one else try it?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

What is it exactly?


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Well i googled it for a pic and nothin came up. So i guess i got the name wrong. 
Its plastic/vinyl and clear. One side is smooth and the other has pokey things so it can grip onto carpets.


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh you're talking about a skid runner or whatever. It's like a mat that goes under a rug to keep it from sliding.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

maybe. i also hear its used in high trafffic area over the carpet to prevent stains like mudd.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Nothing works like fabric for me, personally, but you might be better at daily maintenance. :wink:


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Im terrible and i wait til i run out of clothes completely to do my laundry. So for me, if i do cloth, im sure theyd go a month without washin, and that cant be healthy. haha


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

that sounds like a great idea. i might try that, im not verry good with fabric, i think i need to switch


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

all my cages floors are there litter pan so i just fill them with litter lol..


----------

